# Need some help identifying a new P



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

First of all, I'd like to say that I really like this site, and it's nice to see so many piranha owners gathering in one spot to share stories and info.

I have a couple of questions.. First, I have a 55gal tank with 4 red bellies (6") and 1 pleco(7"). I just bought today what the fish store said were "gold piranhas" now that I get home and look at pics of golds online, I'm not so sure that's what they are. They're very small (about the size of a nickel), and cost me $7.99/ea. They won't hold still long enough for me to get a good pic, so I'll upload the best I can get. Some details I notice about them:

-They are almost completely silver with spots: dark on top, fading toward the bottom.
-Their mouth sticks out much farther than my reds.
-And they have what appears to be an indentation on top of their head and on the bottom in the same spot (right behind their eyes)
-They seem to have a high back almost forming the top part of a diamond.

I have looked through all the fact sheets and everything else I can find online. Also another question, if I raise these on one side of my tank with a divider until they're the same size or about as the reds, can I mix them by removing the divider? ...Sorry for the really long run-on.

Also, as small as they are, they're already attacking feeder goldfish.

Thanks for any help,
DZ-5


----------



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's another

DZ-5


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Try this: S. spilopleura


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

They are gold spilos (serrasalmus spilopleura). you can tell by the black band on the tail. it has clear after the black which is the call sign of spilos.

Joe

p.s. welcome to the board and nice Ps you got there


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> it has clear after the black which is the call sign of spilos.


 Keep in mind that these are damaged fins, not completely filled in. The band as you see here even on non-S. spilopleura will form nearly the same until completely healed.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Those look like golds too me.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

They look the same as the baby golds i have.
MAD


----------



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

So how aggressive are these? And how will they mix once they get up to size w/ my reds? Also, there's no color at all except for silver. Will the gold/yellow color come with age?

Also, I have a mouse video from my 4 reds I'm working on getting up here.

Thanks for all the help and quick replies,
DZ-5


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

From what I've read if they get to be 6"s by then your reds will probably be around 8-9"s. the golds will probably kill the reds. you can try it.
The color will come with age, I beleave they don't get really yellow untill they are adults. they are juvinals now.
MAD


----------



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

MAD: 
How big is that lobster you have in w/ the 41 rbps?

I tried throwing a crab in with my 4 which was larger than them, and they ate it... shell and all.

I'd like to try a blue lobster, but I'm afraid that they'll eat it, or it'll snap one of the P's..

Feedback?

DZ-5


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL well I knew someone was gonna ask sooner or later. I asked xenon wendsday if he had ever seen p's eat a crawfish or lobster. 
He said no. So I went out and bought one. He is one of those you get at a food store. Hum I think the guy said he is 5lbs. It's one of those ones you see in the tank you buy to eat. Well anyways he's like 18"s and they didn't even bother with him. He is currently hiding. I didn't know the big ones buroled into the gravel.
MAD


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've seen and had enough gold spilos at that size to say with almost certainty that they are gold spilos in spite of the hazy pictures. 
DO NOT mix them with the reds and keeping them individually wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I've seen and had enough gold spilos at that size to say with almost certainty that they are gold spilos in spite of the hazy pictures.


 I don't disagree, note the link provided. My interest was to indicate that when fins are bitten like those, you can't use that character solely as _the_ indicator. The photos are fuzzy, but sufficient.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I had a blue lobster in with my baby reds for about 1 minute. He sliced one of my baby reds in half and he didn't make it. Maybe when your p's are bigger.


----------

